# Two girls and two boys for adoption in Mechanicsburg PA



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

My house is too drafty and the keep getting URIs they are currently on Amoxcillin I hate doing this,but I'm in debt from trying to find cause there's nothing wrong internally it's just the fact my house is too drafty I have two sister girls that are a year old. They need to go togeather since they they were born from the same litter they will come with a cage and toys. It's a three story ferret cage I just bought it a two weeks ago.My other beautiful rat is an 8 month tan and white hooded male. He's my baby he will not be coming with a cage,but his toys can go with him as well. I love him dearlyMy other rat is a black male rat he is a year old. He comes with a three story ferret cage along with his toys. He is my heart rat.I will send pics if you are interested just PM me with an emailThank you....


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

Are these the females that you think are pregnant?


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

No she went into heat a few days ago


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm gunna try this new medicane with them the vet is even going too work with me on trying too prevent them being sick


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

ah too bad your not closer! :-( id take all of them! ive got a whole room for the rats and cages


----------

